# Araby Ogres Ideas.



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Im nearly finished painting my orcs, and once they are done i want to start a second fantasy army. Iv been wanting an army that i can convert entirely, with good fluff that is more unusual than the regular armies in warhammer.
I gained this idea by looking at the ogre maneater models, originally looking at the pirate (was think empire pirates.. meh) when i spotted the arabyan ogre.
Now that got my mind working.
In true life, historic arabia was full of slavery, tyranical rulers, exotic trades and warbeasts. And to me, it fits well with the ogre army. Here are some of my unit ideas:

Tyrant - Fat wealthy sultan, bruttaly ruling over his small kingdom with an ironfist. Lavishly draped in silks, jewels and gold. He is driven by a hungry greed for power and luxury. For this guy i would use greasus gold tooth, and simply sculpt him a turban.

Bruiser - The guy who does the sultans dirty work, a brutal and savage man/ogre. A really nasty piece of work. For him i would use the ogre paymaster, and simply sculpt him a turban.

Butcher - Now, here i am slightly unsure of what to do. A Djin/Gini is the forst thing that comes to mind, but i need more thought on him before i act upon a decision.

Hunter - A fur and ivory dealer, acompanied by his pet southland tigers/leopards. For him id stick with current model, again with a turban and then paint him and the cats how ever best fits.

Bulls - Soldiers/bandits, sculpt beards and turbans onto the models. maybe even a fezz on one? Add lots of pouches of gold and jewelry. Very little conversion work yet again, but will be very effiective with a darker paint job.

Ironguts - Sculpt viels onto the faces of each, in the same style as the one whos face is covered by chain mail 9though, for the conversions cloth would also be fine). Again pouches of gold, and jewelry. Opt for the swords rather than clubs if possible.

Leadbelchers - Same as the bulls.

Gnoblars - Mostly as they are, some with fezzes or turbans. Paint skin in a dark brown. In the fluff they could be desert dwelling creatures who have been bullied into submission much as in the OK book.

Scrap launcher - Replace Rhinox with a toy rhino, although for mine i will be sculpting a new beast based on the rhinos from dreamworks' iceage. (think a hairless rhinox)

Yheti - I have no clue yet. Perhaps kroxigor in shackles and painted a dark greeny brown? Like enslaved nile creatures?

Gorger - Model as it is, maybe with shackles to represent a totured slave gone wild and let loose on the enemy?

Slave giant - An enslaved titan shipped in from the eastern stepps, stripped and shackled and half starved. Beaten into the direction of the enemy.
I will use my scratch built giant for this.

Man eaters - Interpretting the name in a slightly different way, for these i was thiniking of sculpting ogre belly dancers :L hahaha. Mmmmmm Mm! 
(Ma milkshake brings all the boys to the yard... )

Not really sure what else to mention. Will add some fluffy details, like monkeys and parrots and stuff to look more deserty and exotic. Was thinking a unit filler for the gnoblars could be a camel being pulled about by the little critters. 
Please do let me know what you think!! All suggestions will be strongly considered.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Turbans and scimiters.

Sculpt 'carpet' onto the base of each model and paint in fancy, bright colours.

Would be so good to see that!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This looks like a sweet plan.

I did have a look at doing an Araby themed OK army at the end of last year, but in the end went with Mongols. (Which were then shelved in favour of Tomb Kings  .)

I love the Fez idea for Knoblars, I was going to go with the Keffiyeh and iqal (Think Larwence of Arabia headdress) theme on these though.

Are you doing any spiked helmets with a turban around them?

I had a good bash at  mass producing spiked hats  with fur around them, my abandoned project log may be of use.










If I think of any of the things I had lightbulb moments with for Araby OKs I will let you know.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Crocodile games do some really good ogre sized crocodile monsters called the Sebeki that could make for some awesome gorger stand ins.
There is also a guy on warseer who has sculpted some brilliant araby ogres in his fantasy project log titled Ogre maneaters but I can't seem to get a link to work.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Excellent stuff from all you guys so far, thankyou. As far as the hats go, im thinking just mainly turbans but will have a go at persian/saracen-y pointed helms for champions and stuff. The other araby army i considered, was high elves. Would be incredibly simple again. Just turbans on all models, all the units would be easily made to be deserty.
Should i post my ideas for that here or in a new thread?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I would start a thread for it.
High Elf players are more likely to spot it and gain inspiration.


----------

